# New SEO & Research Tools



## offensivefun (Nov 1, 2009)

For those of you who are interested in promoting their online t-shirt store on the internet using SEO techniques, there are two new powerful tools. 

First of them is OpenSiteExplorer.org, where you can find who links to your website or to competition websites and how valuable are those links. 

Second one is the new Search-based keyword tool where you can find what are the most relevant keywords to use for your website and how many times a keyword has been searched on google in a month. 

I hope you'll find this helpful!
Sorry for my bad english, I'm from Romania.


----------



## amandamoore (Feb 3, 2010)

Those tools are the one that we used when we analyze our niche in terms of proper keywords. However if we do on page optimization, one suggested tool in checking our keywords density would be gorank.com. We can't just put our keywords elsewhere around our page as it gives negative feedback on every Search Engine specially Google. Proper keywords positioning is always important in a particular sites page.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google webmaster tools does the same job and many more, couldn't recommend it enough.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Search based keyword tool is really nice and helpful tool for all SEO. You'll get a useful guideline for the keywords you need to use for your website.


----------

